# Knightstone Island



## Bishop (Oct 9, 2005)

In the late 1820's a causeway was built to the island. The original lodgings for invalids were replaced by the swimming pool and theatre somewhere between 1894 and 1902. Dr Fox's bath house dates from 1830.

Pic of the planned redevelopment. http://www.nemetschek.net/edispatch/Vol12/KIsland1.html

I admit defeat. Managed to enter the site at first light this morning,
found a nice little spot to watch the security hut, attempted to
enter the swimming pool on north side, doors locked, windows boarded.
Dodged guard doing foot patrol, then two vans of workmen turned up.
Decided it wasn't worth it and made a hasty retreat, good job I did
due to the tide coming in, with the tide in the only exit is the front
gate, straight past security. Site has suffered vandalism hence good
security.

Disgusting £14 million development will create 87 homes. Stupid having
houses in what should be a leisure site.

Bishop


----------



## Bishop (Oct 20, 2005)

From todays Evening Post.



> A single severe storm this winter could destroy Weston-super-Mare's
> decaying Birnbeck Pier, a campaigner has warned.
> Charles McCann, chairman of the friends of the Birnbeck Pier Regeneration
> Trust, says the bridge linking the mainland to the rocky, offshore outcrop
> ...





Bishop


----------

